# Hopping kangaroo plans



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

PeterA1947 said:


> G'day, my name is Peter, I have a Routermaster (radial arm with router attached), I do not use it a lot but would appreciate any advice.
> I certainly would appreciate advice on how to make kangaroos that hop down a sloping surface.


This is for Peter (PeterA1947) who asked on another thread for advice on how to make kangaroo ramp walkers. This link will give you a pattern and instructions:

Designing Hopping Animal and Comic Book Character Toys


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for posting that, Oliver! Great stuff.


----------

